# Tall Driver & The GTO



## Beancounter (Jun 24, 2009)

How much room is their for tall drivers in the GTO? I am 6'4 250 lbs... would I fit comfortably? How is the leg room / head room?

I live in Canada where there are not really any GTO's around so I can't really go sit in one.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

There's enough room once you're seated but you'll need to be careful of the top of the door frame. I'm 6'0" and if I'm forgetful, which is too often since it's not my daily driver, I'll smack my head exiting the car or leaning out the window at a drive-thru.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I am 6'5" plus and 250lbs...fit fine and plenty roomy...
Bill


----------



## Beancounter (Jun 24, 2009)

Just what I wanted to hear... excellent! Thank you.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Comfort and drivers position is an individual thing. You will never be sure until you sit in one for yourself.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Beancounter...DO sit in one...be warned...you will buy one if you drive one...
Bill


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

It's true, that's how I caught the bug. I'm 6'1" 220 and I have more than enough room. My brother is 6'3" and he said it's very comfortable for him.


----------



## soltino (Sep 12, 2006)

Gotagoat said:


> There's enough room once you're seated but you'll need to be careful of the top of the door frame. I'm 6'0" and if I'm forgetful, which is too often since it's not my daily driver, I'll smack my head exiting the car or leaning out the window at a drive-thru.




6'1'' and hit my head going in and out the first time i sat in one.

(-%

tino


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm 6'5" 210 lbs. I've got 120K on my 05 and don't ever remember hitting my head.
I've even worn a ball cap without any problem.

Larry


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds like its all in the seat adjustment. If you get in after a 5' 6" driver, you will hit. The seat adjustments should be sufficient for you to fit-still, sit in one and try it out.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

I'm just a tad over 6'4 and can fit inside wearing a helmet (but it does touch the top). I wouldn't want to be 6'5 and have to wear a helmet at a track day.


----------



## gf7pe (Aug 4, 2009)

sorry to bring an old thread back up. Figured it was better than starting a new one. My question is just the opposite. For those with the M6 how is the placement of the clutch pedal? I'm only 5'6" and dont want to be kissing the steering wheel. The seating and clutch positions on the fbodys was such that I chose the a4, but would really like to get an m6 in a gto. Its only going to be a weekend car.

thanks


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Im 6 ft tall and I can vouch the first thing I did was hit my head when I went to test drive the car. But I can also vouch that the seat has a wide variety of settings to make it comfortable for any shape or size of a driver.

The women who owned my car before me was about 5ft 6in.... and she loved it. I had to seriously move the seat and adjust when I bought the car, you could tell she had everything moved up in order to reach the pedals. 

The seats move so far back it possible to go too far back even at 6ft... therefore there is enough seat travel for a taller driver or shorter.


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

also the steering wheel telescopes (is that the correct term...lol)


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

gf7pe said:


> sorry to bring an old thread back up. Figured it was better than starting a new one. My question is just the opposite. For those with the M6 how is the placement of the clutch pedal? I'm only 5'6" and dont want to be kissing the steering wheel. The seating and clutch positions on the fbodys was such that I chose the a4, but would really like to get an m6 in a gto. Its only going to be a weekend car.
> 
> thanks


Don't worry about it. My daughter is 5'5" and has no problem driving my 04 M6. It's me that has a problem when she forgets to move the seat back.


----------



## gf7pe (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks guys. Now I just have to find the right car.


----------

